# Roma, il Liverpool vuole Pjanic: pronti 50 milioni di euro



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo il Daily Mirror, Brendan Rodgers, manager del Liverpool, sarebbe pronto ad investire 37 milioni di sterline, ovvero circa 50 milioni di euro, per strappare alla Roma Miralem Pjanic. Già pronta anche la proposta da presentare al centrocampista, ovvero 160mila sterline a settimana.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Febbraio 2015)

giocatore con grandissimo talento ma con la personalità di un pulcino bagnato, io lo venderei anche per molto meno,Paredes è più giovane e quando gioca il campo se lo mangia,se la Roma rifiuta un'offerta del genere è da manicomio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mirror, Brendan Rodgers, manager del Liverpool, sarebbe pronto ad investire 37 milioni di sterline, ovvero circa 50 milioni di euro, per strappare alla Roma Miralem Pjanic. Già pronta anche la proposta da presentare al centrocampista, ovvero 160mila sterline a settimana.



Per 5 milioni se vogliono noi gli possiamo dare Montolivo..


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mirror, Brendan Rodgers, manager del Liverpool, sarebbe pronto ad investire 37 milioni di sterline, ovvero circa 50 milioni di euro, per strappare alla Roma Miralem Pjanic. Già pronta anche la proposta da presentare al centrocampista, ovvero 160mila sterline a settimana.



Giocatore fantastico lo adoro, beh certo per quella cifra ci penserei.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2015)

Per me si integrerebbe perfettamente a Liverpool


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2015)

A quella cifra è da vendere senza se e senza ma.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mi piace molto come giocatore, ma per me ne vale poco più della metà. Grande talento, ma lo vedo poco incisivo rispetto a quanto potrebbe esserlo.


----------



## Heaven (17 Febbraio 2015)

Pjanic è un giocatore fantastico, però a quelle cifre.

Anche se comunque la Roma se vuole vincere deve crearsi uno zoccolo duro, non può vendere i più forti


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Febbraio 2015)

giocatore fantastico, in inghilterra sarebbe Dio


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Febbraio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Pjanic è un giocatore fantastico, però a quelle cifre.
> 
> Anche se comunque la Roma se vuole vincere deve crearsi uno zoccolo duro, non può vendere i più forti



ma lo zoccolo duro va creato con i giocatori con i contro......(scusate la parola),non con quelli che si nascondono e non prendono la squadra per mano mai nei momenti difficili, è 1 mese e mezzo che questo calciatore gioca a passare la palla indietro ai difensori e onestamente per fare ciò non abbiamo bisogno dei suoi piedi(fantastici)ne bastano di ben più rozzi,sono proprio arrabbiata con lui ha i mezzi tecnici per essere uno dei 3-4 centrocampisti più forti del mondo e si perde in assurde paure di rischiare la giocata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2015)

Pjanic è un grandissimo giocatore, ma a 50 milioni è da vendere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Sarebbe un centrocampista vero invece di quei bluff che si ritrovano, o no?  [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un centrocampista vero invece di quei bluff che si ritrovano, o no?  [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]



Direi, tolto Henderson hanno una marea di scappati di casa mentre l'unico buono cioè Can lo fanno giocare nei 3 dietro. Comunque oltre a Pjanic avrebbero bisogno di un centrocampista a tutto campo, in grado di sostituire Gerrard.


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Direi, tolto Henderson hanno una marea di scappati di casa mentre l'unico buono cioè Can lo fanno giocare nei 3 dietro. Comunque oltre a Pjanic avrebbero bisogno di un centrocampista a tutto campo, in grado di sostituire Gerrard.



Tipo Montolivo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Da caricare in carriola.

Forte ma non così tanto.


----------



## Renegade (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mi meraviglia leggere alcuni pareri. ''A quella cifra è da vendere''. Allora valeva lo stesso per Thiago Silva, no? Secondo me sono discorsi assurdi. Se vuoi costruire qualcosa, un ciclo di vittorie, agguantare trofei, non puoi cedere ogni anno uno dei tuoi pezzi migliori. Devi creare piuttosto un ossatura fissa. Già con Benatia si vede la differenza in difesa. Finché la Roma continuerà a cedere e a smantellare ogni estate, non vincerà MAI niente. Una politica assurda, davvero. Ma d'altronde Sabatini ha perso la testa. Doumbia, Ibarbo e Iturbe. 60 mln. A 60 beccavi Benzema o qualcun altro. E non mi si dica che non sarebbero venuti perché Higuain è finito al Napoli. Al NAPOLI, con tutto il rispetto. Tra l'altro con chi rimarrebbero? Paredes? Che azzecca una partita sì e una no e che è un oggetto misterioso di 20 anni? De Rossi, che è sul viale del tramonto? Strootman, che ormai è un calciatore rotto e fragile e che non sarà mai più quello di prima? Nainggolan ci può stare, ma non ha qualità e regia di Pjanic, unico nella Roma.

Poi Miralem Pjanic cosa ci andrebbe a fare a Liverpool? A stento si qualificherebbe per la CL e non vincerebbe nulla comunque. Posso capire UTD, Chelsea e roba così... Mah.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi meraviglia leggere alcuni pareri. ''A quella cifra è da vendere''. Allora valeva lo stesso per Thiago Silva, no? Secondo me sono discorsi assurdi. Se vuoi costruire qualcosa, un ciclo di vittorie, agguantare trofei, non puoi cedere ogni anno uno dei tuoi pezzi migliori. Devi creare piuttosto un ossatura fissa. Già con Benatia si vede la differenza in difesa. Finché la Roma continuerà a cedere e a smantellare ogni estate, non vincerà MAI niente. Una politica assurda, davvero. Ma d'altronde Sabatini ha perso la testa. Doumbia, Ibarbo e Iturbe. 60 mln. A 60 beccavi Benzema o qualcun altro. E non mi si dica che non sarebbero venuti perché Higuain è finito al Napoli. Al NAPOLI, con tutto il rispetto. Tra l'altro con chi rimarrebbero? Paredes? Che azzecca una partita sì e una no e che è un oggetto misterioso di 20 anni? De Rossi, che è sul viale del tramonto? Strootman, che ormai è un calciatore rotto e fragile e che non sarà mai più quello di prima? Nainggolan ci può stare, ma non ha qualità e regia di Pjanic, unico nella Roma.
> 
> Poi Miralem Pjanic cosa ci andrebbe a fare a Liverpool? A stento si qualificherebbe per la CL e non vincerebbe nulla comunque. Posso capire UTD, Chelsea e roba così... Mah.



Ibarbo non verrà riscattato è una tangente per Nainggolan, Doumbia e Iturbe insieme sono costati 45mln ma insieme prendono 4,5mln netti all'anno,uno come Benzema non lo prendi con 45 mln e anche se lo prendessi non potresti pagargli l'ingaggio,Benzema prende 8mln netti all'anno pensi che si dimezzerebbe l'ingaggio perchè gli piace il colosseo?e tutti quelli di quel livello hanno quel tipo di ingaggio inavvicinabile per la Roma,Higuain non è un paragone perchè era un panchinaro del Real e aveva uno stipendio più ragionevole,riguardo Pjanic io lo venderei anche a 30mln, se Paredes azzecca una partita sì e una no(tra l'altro cosa non vera)Pjanic ne azzecca una sì e 5 no,a me personalmente ha stancato va venduto se non si sveglia,in ultimo per arrivare al capitolo Benatia bisogna dire che è voluto andare via lui ad ogni costo e se Castan non avesse avuto quel problema la difesa non sarebbe stata assolutamente più scarsa dello scorso anno,anzi...


----------



## andre (17 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi meraviglia leggere alcuni pareri. ''A quella cifra è da vendere''. Allora valeva lo stesso per Thiago Silva, no? Secondo me sono discorsi assurdi. Se vuoi costruire qualcosa, un ciclo di vittorie, agguantare trofei, non puoi cedere ogni anno uno dei tuoi pezzi migliori. Devi creare piuttosto un ossatura fissa. Già con Benatia si vede la differenza in difesa. Finché la Roma continuerà a cedere e a smantellare ogni estate, non vincerà MAI niente. Una politica assurda, davvero. Ma d'altronde Sabatini ha perso la testa. Doumbia, Ibarbo e Iturbe. 60 mln. A 60 beccavi Benzema o qualcun altro. E non mi si dica che non sarebbero venuti perché Higuain è finito al Napoli. Al NAPOLI, con tutto il rispetto. Tra l'altro con chi rimarrebbero? Paredes? Che azzecca una partita sì e una no e che è un oggetto misterioso di 20 anni? De Rossi, che è sul viale del tramonto? Strootman, che ormai è un calciatore rotto e fragile e che non sarà mai più quello di prima? Nainggolan ci può stare, ma non ha qualità e regia di Pjanic, unico nella Roma.
> 
> Poi Miralem Pjanic cosa ci andrebbe a fare a Liverpool? A stento si qualificherebbe per la CL e non vincerebbe nulla comunque. Posso capire UTD, Chelsea e roba così... Mah.



Thiago Silva è uno dei centrali più forti del mondo e all'epoca in cui fu venduto era il migliore in circolazione per distacco.
Pjanic nel suo ruolo non credo sia nemmeno tra i primi 20 al mondo...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Febbraio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva è uno dei centrali più forti del mondo e all'epoca in cui fu venduto era il migliore in circolazione per distacco.
> *Pjanic nel suo ruolo non credo sia nemmeno tra i primi 20 al mondo..*.



bravo è esattamente così,per come gioca non è tra i primi 20,per le qualità che ha potrebbe essere tra i primi 5 ma siccome in campo scende il giocatore che è e non quello che potrebbe essere a 50mln va venduto,perchè non li vale assolutamente.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Febbraio 2015)

Certo perchè i tifosi Romani hanno la pazienza di un killer dell'Isis.Il mio non è un attacco a te Tifosa AsRoma,ma cristo santo non li lasciate mai in pace questi benedetti giocatori.Il periodo brutto lo sta attraversando tutta la squadra,non solo Pjanic.Vendere lui sarebbe come smantellare la squadra.E' un grandissimo talento e finchè la Roma girava bene,giocava da Dio pure lui.La personalità verrà fuori col tempo,è ancora giovane.Ma per me mettere in discussione Pijanic è follia.Piuttosto iniziate a mettere in discussione quel morto vivente di Totti.Per l'amor di Dio,grandissimo campione,talento pazzesco,piedi fatati e tutto quello che vuoi,ma quante partite ha beccato quest'anno?E' un morto che cammina,ma preferite criticare Pijanic,piuttosto che quel vecchietto.Cioè boh.

Concordo sul discorso difesa.Manolas è una bestia,se ci fosse stato Castan in difesa forse non si sarebbe notata l'assenza di Benatia,però si sarebbe notata in attacco.Non dimentichiamoci che Benatia non era solo un colosso difensivo,era uno che spesso e volentieri la metteva dentro di testa,sui calci piazzati e i suoi gol lo scorso anno aiutarono molto la Roma.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Febbraio 2015)

In teoria a quella cifra si potrebbe pure vendere, ma centrocampisti con le qualità di Pjanic non ce ne sono tanti e quei pochi che ci sono costano anche di più. Al Milan un centrocampista con piedi del genere manca dai tempi di Seedorf... Insomma, ad avercene di giocatori come Miralem


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mirror, Brendan Rodgers, manager del Liverpool, sarebbe pronto ad investire 37 milioni di sterline, ovvero circa 50 milioni di euro, per strappare alla Roma Miralem Pjanic. Già pronta anche la proposta da presentare al centrocampista, ovvero 160mila sterline a settimana.



Forte, ma per quella cifra sarebbe da impacchettare e spedire seduta stante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva è uno dei centrali più forti del mondo e all'epoca in cui fu venduto era il migliore in circolazione per distacco.
> Pjanic nel suo ruolo non credo sia nemmeno tra i primi 20 al mondo...



ESATTO non scherziamo.. le 2 cose non sono paragonabili.. il RE all epoca e pure adesso è tra i 3 migliori centrali al mondo ,io personalmente lo reputo il migliore al mondo..

quindi le 2 cose non sono paragonabili ..


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Febbraio 2015)

fuoriclasse. da tenere.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tecnicamente delizioso,ma caratterialmente moscio credo di poter dire,anche per meno da impacchettare e spedire via


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Febbraio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente delizioso,ma caratterialmente moscio credo di poter dire,anche per meno da impacchettare e spedire via



Se dici questa cosa di Pijanic,chissà che penserai di quel sopravvalutato di Kovacic.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Febbraio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ibarbo non verrà riscattato è una tangente per Nainggolan, Doumbia e Iturbe insieme sono costati 45mln ma insieume prendono 4,5mln netti all'anno,uno come Benzema non lo prendi con 45 mln e anche se lo prendessi non potresti pagargli l'ingaggio,Benzema prende 8mln netti all'anno pensi che si dimezzerebbe l'ingaggio perchè gli piace il colosseo?e tutti quelli di quel livello hanno quel tipo di ingaggio inavvicinabile per la Roma.



uno come Mandzukic, Dzeko, Jovetic, Lewandoski o Iarmolenko si che se prende ad quelle cifre


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se dici questa cosa di Pijanic,chissà che penserai di quel sopravvalutato di Kovacic.



Infatti Kovacic si dovrà dare una svegliata


----------



## andre (1 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me il periodo no deriva dall'equivoco sulla sua posizione in campo. Il suo ruolo per me sarebbe quello di mezz'ala, ma ovviamente non ha la corsa per farlo. Spostato in avanti non mi piace, potrebbe fare una sorta di metronomo tra centrocampo e attacco, ma dalle partite che ho visto non so quanto reggerebbe.


----------

